# Which is the better archiving software



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, you have to be a little quick on this. I was thinking of replacing Winrar with 7zip as the essential unpackaging and packaging utility, but met with some opposition... wanted to settle the question, so just want to know which is the better of the two according to you.


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

7zip is my favourite. It does the job better than WinRAR for me. For example, this PDF file of 400MB which was my magazine, had to be uploaded to share with DF members. So I zipped it first using winzip (.zip). Result = 121MB.

Next I RARed it with WinRAR. Result = 102MB. Then 7zip, in .7z format... Result 77MB.

Plus 7zip is totally free, so I am all for it. Although WinZIP has this zipx format which is great for photo compression. Blew away both rar and 7z for jpegs.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

Yup agree with Krow.....7zip is better.....!!


----------



## techteen (Nov 9, 2009)

Winrar because it's more known and better than winzip.

Not many people know about 7zip yet.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 9, 2009)

techteen said:


> Winrar because it's more known and better than winzip.
> 
> Not many people know about 7zip yet.


WOW!!!!

What a reason for not using Winrar!!!

Dude, u r in a tech forum, talk sensitive or u will be pwned badly


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

techteen said:


> Winrar because it's more known and better than winzip.
> 
> Not many people know about 7zip yet.



Wow! Often the lesser known stuff proves to be better than what the majority uses. Besides, WinRAR is not better than WinZip in photo compression.

I would rather have the better stuff than the popular ones... Same as I hate most pop movies.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Besides, WinRAR is a non-free utility. 7zip is completely free.

I would request the x64 build of 7zip for win and lin.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

mine vote too goes to 7zip....the greatest part..its a freeware


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

Ya WinRAR is not free

Whereas 7zip is much more better than both WinRAR and Winzip.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone, including techteen. We are replacing 7zip as the essential archiving software.


----------

